# Amsoil for 1.4t



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MX429 said:


> Is the Amsoil 5w30 signature a better choice for this motor than the Amsoil European 5w40 mid saps?


I haven't tried the 5W-40, but I would assume so. The 5W-40 mid saps would probably work fine, but AMSOIL recommends the SS 5W-30. The SS has a lower volatility in addition to a higher TBN.


----------



## MX429 (Aug 16, 2014)

I wondered because I use that oil in my wife's turbo car and keep it on hand. I am surprised that the small turbo engine of the cruze doesn't call for a 5w40 over the 5w30.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

MX429 said:


> I wondered because I use that oil in my wife's turbo car and keep it on hand. I am surprised that the small turbo engine of the cruze doesn't call for a 5w40 over the 5w30.


They most likely did that for fuel economy purposes. I can't say that you'll have issues running a 40 weight oil. We have one guy who has been doing so. You'll run into is a fuel economy hit from the increased viscosity, but it will most likely be quite minor. Its up to you. Personally, I would run a 30 weight oil. It using AMSOIL SSO, 10W-30 would work great.


----------



## Z15 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thinner oil such as 5W-30 can flow more freely through the engine while still filling the spaces. Thicker oil is harder to push through the spaces between the parts.This causes the oil pump to work harder, which in turn increases oil pressure while simultaneously decreasing oil volume. A lack of oil volume results in a decrease of lubrication and cooling, which may decrease engine part life.


----------

